
Okta files S-1 for IPO - ShakataGaNai
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1660134/000119312517080301/d289173ds1.htm
======
ShakataGaNai
Originally from BI: [http://www.businessinsider.com/okta-files-for-
ipo-2017-3](http://www.businessinsider.com/okta-files-for-ipo-2017-3)

